# Does anyone live in Vauxhall



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi I have just moved to Vauxhall tell me everything. Good stuff bad stuff etc


----------



## sim667 (Oct 13, 2011)

There's a club there called hidden.

Beyond that I dont have a clue.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2011)

I think mellysingsdoom on here might be that way?

Only times I used to go down to Vauxhall was for Duckie at the RVT and Club Colosseum but that was many moons ago.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 13, 2011)

Handy for work if you're a spy.


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

I have started frequenting the Vauxhall Griffin. It's pretty alright in there. Hi everyone btw I'm also new on here


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

Vauxhall is OK, pretty quiet in itself, but you're close to Clapham (both Junction and Common), and more pertinently, Brixton. That's where you'll find the crowds, venues and activities.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 13, 2011)

watch out for lizards


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

I fucking hate Clapham


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Brixton is sound tho used to live there a couple of years ago


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

There's a big club called Fire


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

I went to Fire once and got charged 19 quid for 2 drinks


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

horrid_ said:


> I fucking hate Clapham



So do I! Brixton it is then. There are some decent pubs in Stockwell too, and one or two in the Oval/Kennington area.


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

What good boozers are there in Stockwell? Not really hung out there much. I live next door to the Wheatsheaf, what a let down that was it's not even a pub anymore it's some shit brasilian place full of kids and diabolical food


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 13, 2011)

horrid_ said:


> I went to Fire once and got charged 19 quid for 2 drinks



Got burnt playing with fire....or something.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

horrid_ said:


> What good boozers are there in Stockwell? Not really hung out there much. I live next door to the Wheatsheaf, what a let down that was it's not even a pub anymore it's some shit brasilian place full of kids and diabolical food



Well, you've got the Grosvenor on Robsart Street, the Landor, the Priory Arms, the Marquis of Lorne on Dalyell Rd.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention - if you like German beer there's Zeitgeist on Black Prince Road. The Jolly Gardener up the road is supposed to be good too.


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

I went in the Surprise once and got bitten by a dog


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.bonningtoncafe.co.uk/

^^^^I used to live next door to this cafe.

It is the nuts.


----------



## horrid_ (Oct 13, 2011)

Italo is quite cool


----------



## Greebo (Oct 13, 2011)

It's handy for getting elsewhere.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's a big club called Fire


Not for long. Seems likely to be closing following a licensing review along the lines of them not attempting to stop blatant drug dealing.

The Griffin's ok, the Fentiman has a big beer garden, you're overwhelmed by the choice of Portuguese food and drink. Kitfo (almost opposite you) used to be good, but the chef seems to have changed in the last week, but still a random range of British, Thai and Eritrean food.  There's a good, if expensive deli, in Bonnington Square.

The old strip pub in the park is now some sort of theatre and tea shop.

Besides the river is right on your doorstep.   However it's going to be tower block hell in a few years time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Not for long. Seems likely to be closing following a licensing review along the lines of them not attempting to stop blatant drug dealing.
> 
> The Griffin's ok, the Fentiman has a big beer garden, you're overwhelmed by the choice of Portuguese food and drink. Kitfo (almost opposite you) used to be good, but the chef seems to have changed in the last week, but still a random range of British, Thai and Eritrean food. There's a good, if expensive deli, in Bonnington Square.
> 
> ...



Yeah, saw that in the South London Press


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2011)

One of my friends lived in Vauxhall for a while in the Bonnington Square/ Vauxhall Gardens area which is an little oasis of Victorian terraces with an interesting history - they were squatted at one point and then the people formed their own housing association. There is a lovely little garden there too.

I work just across the river from Vauxhall and it's changed quite a bit in the past few years - there are lots of new (and expensive!) flats like St Georges Wharf so it's getting very up market but it's still a very mixed area.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnington Square website www.bonningtonsquare.org.uk/


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 13, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> The old strip pub in the park is now some sort of theatre and tea shop.
> .



The owner got murdered in Jamaica not so long ago.  I used to work in Vauxhall and unless you're into the gay scene there's not much there.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 13, 2011)

Good:

It's in Zone 1
It's cheap (considering the above)
It's got the dirty - hardcore end of London's gay scene
That's about it really. Been 6 years now since I've lived there but it doesn't seem to have changed much when I've been back there for nights out.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

DeadManWalking said:


> The owner got murdered in Jamaica not so long ago. I used to work in Vauxhall and unless you're into the gay scene there's not much there.



Handy for being near the River though or getting to work if you work central London and there's tube/bus strikes 

Mind you, it'll probably be full of Americans once the new Embassy is built


----------



## Stoat Boy (Oct 13, 2011)

Take a little stroll along South Lambeth road and you will find numerous little Portugese bars which are well worth an explore and if you have a few hours to kill a great place to have a beer and watch some football (one of the bars always seems to have a game on the telly).

And the Deli in Bonnington Square does some of the most fantastic sandwiches and so on you could ask for. Yes, a little pricey but quality stuff. There is also a nice little curry cafe on Wilcox road, (opposite the Sainsburys on Nine Elms) called Hot Stuff. Fantastic food and bring your own bottle policy. Should be an absolute definite for anybody in the area.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 13, 2011)

The Vauxhall Tavern has some fun nights, theatre, bingo and cabaret.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 14, 2011)

Hot Stuff is fantastic, the main thing I miss about not working there.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 14, 2011)

It's got a beach.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 14, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> It's got a beach.



...and a new pier now, think the Thames Riverboat stops there.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 14, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> It's got a beach.



and Saxon remains, Timeteam did an episode there once.


----------



## Black Halo (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm a big fan of Kennington Lane Cafe and Casa Madiera has some good food (especially the Pastel de Nata) and don't seem to mind when a bunch of us kayak from Shadwell and take up a few tables outside and drip everywhere while eating the aforementioned Pastel de Natas.

The Cask Pub and Kitchen in Pimlico is not a million miles away.

Also has a permanent outdoor public urinal, which is pretty rare I think.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 14, 2011)

It's also getting a Waitrose if that's your sort of thing.

I've just wandered through the gardens in Bonnington Square and Haverford Sq. which I always seem to forget about.

LASCO can also be great for food, architectural salvage and Jason Orange apparently permanently shopping for home improvements.

Plus you get to have John Major, Joanna Lumley and that disgraced insider dealer and perjurist Jeffrey Archer as neighbours.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 14, 2011)

There's a 24 hour gym there.
Dodgy strip joint with ugly gyrating birds.
And has lots of gays and clubbers.

(use to live off Vauxhall Bridge Road).


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 14, 2011)

vauxhall sounds alritgh, might move there. what\s the going rent rate for a 2 bed flat?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 14, 2011)

snowy_again said:


> Plus you get to have John Major, Joanna Lumley and that disgraced insider dealer and perjurist Jeffrey Archer as neighbours.



and Anne Widecombe!


----------



## ash (Oct 14, 2011)

DeadManWalking said:


> and Anne Widecombe!


Shes in kennington/elephant - Newington Butts to be precise


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 14, 2011)

Lots of gay clubs... New Covent Garden flower/fruit market is quite fun to go for a late night walk in. If I wanted to go somewhere for a nice pint, I'd choose Kennington - the Three Stags is good, or the Doghouse.

Best pub in Vauxhall is the Tamesis Dock - a boat pub on the Thames.


----------



## oryx (Oct 15, 2011)

I used to live in Vauxhall many years ago (Bonnington Square) and one of the best things about it was it felt so close to central London, yet its backstreets were so quiet.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 15, 2011)

The best thing about Vauxhall is it is (relatively) cheap for zone 1. Must have shit schools or something...


----------



## thriller (Oct 15, 2011)

albert embankment is nice for a stroll. london eye is about 40 minutes walk from my flat. there is a handy gym-which unfortunately charges £45 pm. my only concern is the tower blocks that may well be popping up soon. Yuck.


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 15, 2011)

DeadManWalking said:


> Hot Stuff is fantastic, the main thing I miss about not working there.


Not been there for years, I just love the fact that they will bring popadoms to the pub while you wait for your table.

Love the Royal Oak pub as well down on Kennington lane.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 17, 2011)

Did someone call? 
Nothing much to add, however. I like Lassco for a look around (no purchasing). We often eat in Pico Bar and Grill on Albert Embankment. Also love The Coriander on Kennington Lane, although I recommended it to someone on here who didn't like it  It's got a farm and parks and lots to do. It's loud and dirty but also lots of community stuff going on, especially gardening things. Easy to walk down to the South Bank, or stroll to a market. I love it but I'm biased.


----------



## metalguru (Oct 21, 2011)

I've lived here since 1994, off Bonnington Square.

What I really like is the ability to walk anywhere central in a pleasant way - for example, I can go to Notting Hill via St James, Green, Hyde Park. And Vauxhall's incredible for transport links with a massive bus station, tube, rail.

Subjectively, the area round Bonnington Square has lost some of its relaxed atmosphere, especially at night. Handbag snatching in my street last night (from a cycling mugger), and a 'serious assault' a few doors down back in August.


----------



## metalguru (Dec 20, 2011)

I wasn't imagining it about Bonnington Square - we've got a mugging crime-wave and a bit of community reclaim the streets action:

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...patrol-aim-to-reclaim-streets-from-muggers.do


----------

